# Dirty little bass



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

first i hope everybody has a great and safe holiday, just got done with these made out of redwood supposed to look like a bass ,maybe after you had a little spiced up eggnog, hope u guys like.







.







.







.







.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Bassinjody...Same back at you on the holiday greeting....As for the lures they look pretty damn good to me..I like the colors and the pattern...DO good work...
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...CL....


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I really like the color scheme on all of those baits, and as usual great work.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Jody, love that green, and great lures and finishes.pete


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

second one down looks like a catfish.lol


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice work Jody! I really like the fact that you are continually evolving, using different shapes and materials, different lip angles and tweeking your paint process. They all look great but, the second one down is my fav. What kind of action does it have? It looks like the lip form and angle would be typical of a wake bait ,but the deep drop on the tail may fight that movement. I would guess it makes a commotion on top! I'd put a big 'ol hook on the belly and a sparsely tied no hook teaser on the back. Look's great Jody!

Douglas


----------

